# [Creative] DTS & DDL Complete Pack Available for X-Fi



## msremmert

Right this is my first news post, so do tell me if I got anything wrong.

The release of this pack coincides very nicely with the release of their new drivers which have finally come out of the beta phase. I had a feeling this would follow very shortly.

As the title suggests, DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live! are now available for purchase as an add-on pack for any existing X-Fi soundcard (except the Extreme Audio I'm afraid) which is ideal for anybody connecting their speakers to their PC via a S/PDIF connection. This means anybody for example who owns a Logitech Z5500 system or any other 5.1 surround sound receiver system, many now have their audio encoded into either a DTS or Dolby bitstream before being fired out the speakers.

A nice touch on Creative's part is they included DTS: NeoPC with the pack.
This is essentially a replacement for Creative's own CMSS-3D technology which upmixes 2 channel audio (your mp3 collection) into 5.1 audio.
Obviously this pack is useless to those of you who do not own a digital speaker system or the appropriate connections on your soundcard, (or an X-Fi...) but for those who are interested, the pack is available for a very reasonable $4.72 (Â£3.18 or â‚¬3.40 for those of you who are concerned) as they have to pay to license the technologies.

Anybody who bought the Dolby Digital Live! pack previously gets the upgrade to the complete pack for free.








This is great as it means people with existing X-Fi cards get the feature set of the Auzentech X-Fi for very little.

Download site : http://buy.soundblaster.com/
Source site : http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=131980
If you already paid for the DDL pack, use this link : http://www.creative.com/cmsredirect....ion=4&pack=dnd


----------



## jcsl2

Hi,
You mentioned that it is for all the X-Fi except one of it. So I would like to know whether it is compatible with the CREATIVE SB X-Fi Surround 5.1?

This is mainly because that Creative said it is not compatible.

THanks


----------



## Makav3li

Nice post.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Way to bump an old post.

And why should I pay for something that I really already paid for??


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Too bad when I bought My X-FI it came with all this already, until they decided they wanted to charge me for it on Vista.....a-holes.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Way to bump an old post.

And why should I pay for something that I really already paid for??

Because you didn't pay for it?


----------



## stargate125645

Does this require Alchemy for Vista?


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Because you didn't pay for it?

No, we did pay for it, all those that bought X-Fi's before Vista came out had dolby included in the software for XP, it was part of having an X-Fi, it says on the box that that is a feature, but when the Vista drivers came out they took it out and now they want to charge us for it. This is why there was a huge controversy when DanielK came out with his modified drivers that gave Vista users this ability back.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urufu_Shinjiro* 
No, we did pay for it, all those that bought X-Fi's before Vista came out had dolby included in the software for XP, it was part of having an X-Fi, it says on the box that that is a feature, but when the Vista drivers came out they took it out and now they want to charge us for it. This is why there was a huge controversy when DanielK came out with his modified drivers that gave Vista users this ability back.

Dolby Digital Live is not the same as Dolby Decoding... DDL was never an advertised feature of the early X-Fi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcsl2* 
Hi,
You mentioned that it is for all the X-Fi except one of it. So I would like to know whether it is compatible with the CREATIVE SB X-Fi Surround 5.1?

This is mainly because that Creative said it is not compatible.

THanks

Umm, I think it's for PCI and PCIe X-Fi cards only.


----------



## rmp459

just made my day.... ty


----------



## kasuza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urufu_Shinjiro* 
Too bad when I bought My X-FI it came with all this already, until they decided they wanted to charge me for it on Vista.....a-holes.

Agree. I only get DD-Live with my Window XP







. I thought the card supports DTS.


----------



## msremmert

Didn't realize this had been bumped. Was wondering why my rep had jumped!
Yeah, all the older X-Fi cards had the neat little decoding feature, mean you could literally use your PC as a 5.1 receiver. They don't do that on the newer cards. Shame really.

Dolby/DTS decoding works under XP & Vista if you have a card that can do it.
DDL was what that whole Daniel_K thing was about and was *NOT* a feature when the cards were first released. It's quite a recent addition to the feature set.

I've since moved over to Asus so I don't follow this as much as I used to.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 
just made my day.... ty

Why, when this came out last year.

Zombie threads are awesome.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47* 
Why, when this came out last year.

Zombie threads are awesome.

Zombies are awesome too.


----------



## boco77

Why do I only get DD Live and not DTS when I install this pack?
It's stupid because I get DTS fine through my reciever when I have this DD Live thing disabled so why doesn't it have the option to have it anymore with the pack? I'm using Win XP Pro.


----------



## giecsar

What's the difference between DTS:NeoPC and the old CMSS-3D engine?
Also: i just ordered the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro, does this card come with the new drivers?
Also: where can I download DanielK's drivers so I won't have to pay these a-holes?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
What's the difference between DTS:NeoPC and the old CMSS-3D engine?
Also: i just ordered the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro, does this card come with the new drivers?
Also: where can I download DanielK's drivers so I won't have to pay these a-holes?

http://digg.com/software/The_Officia...eative_Drivers


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
http://digg.com/software/The_Officia...eative_Drivers

Thanks, but those are the drivers for the Audigy....useless for me.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Thanks, but those are the drivers for the Audigy....useless for me.

If I recall, they'll work for everything.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
If I recall, they'll work for everything.

What the heck, I'll try them out when my X-Fi arrives tomorrow...

Does anyone know the answer to my other 2 questions?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
What the heck, I'll try them out when my X-Fi arrives tomorrow...

Does anyone know the answer to my other 2 questions?

I just installed the ones that claim they are for Audigy onto my X-Fi PCMCIA slot card.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
What the heck, I'll try them out when my X-Fi arrives tomorrow...

Does anyone know the answer to my other 2 questions?

I don't know where to find the DanielK drivers nowadays but DTS:NeoPC is a way to get 5.1 audio out of your digital out. Without it (or DDL) you can only get 2 channel audio from digital outputs. CMSS3D is an upmix algorithm to expand 2 channel stereo audio into surround sound. They are both completely unrelated things and work independently.

By the way, what kind of X-Fi card are you getting anyway? Depending on the card you may or may not need to pay for DDL.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
I just installed the ones that claim they are for Audigy onto my X-Fi PCMCIA slot card.

I guess they work then...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronman* 
I don't know where to find the DanielK drivers nowadays but DTS:NeoPC is a way to get 5.1 audio out of your digital out. Without it (or DDL) you can only get 2 channel audio from digital outputs. CMSS3D is an upmix algorithm to expand 2 channel stereo audio into surround sound. They are both completely unrelated things and work independently.

By the way, what kind of X-Fi card are you getting anyway? Depending on the card you may or may not need to pay for DDL.

The OP says DTS:NeoPC comes as a replacement for the CMSS3D. If they are completely unrelated things, why does it come as a replacement?
The card is the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro.


----------



## msremmert

DTS:NeoPC is not a literal replacement, but more of an alternative. Obviously you can't use them both at the same time but it's there if you want it.

I have an Xonar now and I won't touch the Pro-Logic II or the DTS:NeoPC options unless I'm watching some crappy 2 channel movie. For everything else I leave it with the default 7.1 virtual speaker shifter thing.

When I had my X-Fi I didn't bother using the Daniel_K drivers. I found the normal Creative ones worked just fine. Couldn't be bothered to faff around.
Last time I checked the Titanium series of X-Fi cards comes with DDL and DTS Connect as standard.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msremmert* 
DTS:NeoPC is not a literal replacement, but more of an alternative. Obviously you can't use them both at the same time but it's there if you want it.

I have an Xonar now and I won't touch the Pro-Logic II or the DTS:NeoPC options unless I'm watching some crappy 2 channel movie. For everything else I leave it with the default 7.1 virtual speaker shifter thing.

When I had my X-Fi I didn't bother using the Daniel_K drivers. I found the normal Creative ones worked just fine. Couldn't be bothered to faff around.
Last time I checked the Titanium series of X-Fi cards comes with DDL and DTS Connect as standard.

I see..thanks!


----------



## steakikan

Just to clarify, all X-Fi titanium does include DTS-Connect and DDL as bundled package?


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steakikan* 
Just to clarify, all X-Fi titanium does include DTS-Connect and DDL as bundled package?

Yes, they do. But it doesn't matter anyway, these packages are FREE now. Download them here http://support.creative.com/download...wnloadId=10785 and here http://support.creative.com/download...wnloadId=10786 pal


----------



## steakikan

Free? I though we must pay for the activation, but thanks anyway...
So, it is included in Titanium series only for free? without paying a fee or activation code?


----------



## giecsar

Dude, first of all this thread is 1 year old, a lot has changed since then so it shouldn't come as a surprise. Second, I gave you 2 links so you can see for yourself, just click on them and you can start downloading immediately..and they are not only for the Titanium, heck they don't even ask you if you have an X-Fi card...


----------



## damtachoa

Will this compatible with SupremeFX X-Fi on Rampage Extreme?


----------



## giecsar

That I don't know...


----------



## Zyklon

*giecsar*, the DDL and DTS Connect packs in your links are only compatible with Titanium series cards.


----------



## Sanders54

Necro ftw?


----------



## Zyklon

I know this thread is old, but I have just found it on a Google search. I've been trying for months to find a solution to activate the DDL and DTS Connect support on my X-Fi XtremGamer Fatal1ty Pro card. I can't buy the packs because I'm from Romania and Creative didn't add it on the list. I installed Daniel Kawakami's drivers and DDL Unlocker, but I had some annoying compatibility issues.
When I saw the links posted by giecsar, I thought that Creative released, at last, the packs for free. How wrong I was ...


----------

